# music.



## dan4x4 (7 Dec 2013)

I love it, if anyone is looking something fresh to pollute their ears with, try this


----------



## dan4x4 (7 Dec 2013)

btw feel free to post some links of some of your favourite music right now. I listen to all kinds of stuff from techno to dance to hip hop, always looking for new stuff. listen to radio one on an evening sometimes. if you like that tune its worth checking his album out. normal day time radio hacks me off unless its someone talking funny blahblahblahblah, ut rarely is now chris moyles isn't on. chris evans crack is good but some of the music he plays is horrendous


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Dec 2013)

Love the new chase and status...however, I'm an indie boy. Btw that Kanye tune is one of noel Gallaghers faves!


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Dec 2013)

It is that time of year! .................


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Dec 2013)

I should use my mod powers to remove that post Aron! ; )


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I should use my mod powers to remove that post Aron! ; )


 
Meh you love it really.........


----------



## tim (7 Dec 2013)

Y





Ian Holdich said:


> I should use my mod powers to remove that post Aron! ; )


you really should


----------



## MirandaB (8 Dec 2013)

I don't dare post a link to my music think I'd get the same response as Mariah carey  but I'm a Rammstein fan


----------



## kirk (8 Dec 2013)

It would be easier to list what I don't like....... William, Wiley,miley Sirius, wanted, Katie Perry, hang on that is going to be a longer list than I originally thought.  I like all ,sorts pink floid, in my yoot stuff like epmd,most stuff bdp,Krs one, Bismarck, rebel mc, aswad, ice t,  beastie, boys,wutang ,jungle techno still mixing old jungle and rap now. My favorite video at the moment is that work hard play hard one with akon don't like the tune much Or the artist but the vid makes me laugh. It's the one with the long pointy curly shoes.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (8 Dec 2013)




----------



## ciderdrinker (8 Dec 2013)

This could potentially be the longest thread ever if we are going to post our tastes!!
Personally loving Midlake-Antiphon at the mo'

The only station I normally listen to for music is 6 Music


----------



## ciderdrinker (8 Dec 2013)

And speaking of videos that make me laugh;
You might recognise this as the current football focus tune


----------



## NanoJames (8 Dec 2013)

I prefer to make my own music...


----------



## ciderdrinker (9 Dec 2013)

Thats pretty awesome!!!
Going to give us a clue where you are in that mix?
My next door neighbour and his son both play the pipes and I love listening to them.
Strange beasts,Pipers down here in Cheshire!!


----------



## NanoJames (9 Dec 2013)

ciderdrinker said:


> Thats pretty awesome!!! Going to give us a clue where you are in that mix? My next door neighbour and his son both play the pipes and I love listening to them. Strange beasts,Pipers down here in Cheshire!!


 During the first clip, I'm the piper that's 2 to the right of the pipe major (the guy at the front!) and I'm in the white shirt.


----------



## James D (9 Dec 2013)

Nice one James! Have you seen this fella playing Jazz bagpipes, great stuff!

I used to do a lot of DJing when I was younger, hip hop, funk, reggae and that sort of thing. I was lucky enough to warm up for my hero Grandmaster Flash one night. I doubt that anyone's heard of it but I was one of the residents at 'Planet of the Breaks' in Shrewsbury, we had some great nights and I got to meet people like Afrika Bambaataa, Mr Scruff, Goldie etc.

Happy days, I'm too old for it now of course but I still still do a bit of DJing in my dining room.


----------

